# breakthrough paint question



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

i am currently doing a com job and they spec for breakthrough paint satin white the prob is the walls are 15 ft tall and 40 ft long it hard to even brush more less roll they have a reducer for it but never used before i was going to prime the walls with a drywall sealer first for sure any suggestions


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What is this some special paint? Never heard of it. Are you saying it's to thick to brush or roll?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

paintslinger said:


> i am currently doing a com job and they spec for breakthrough paint satin white the prob is the walls are 15 ft tall and 40 ft long it hard to even brush more less roll they have a reducer for it but never used before i was going to prime the walls with a drywall sealer first for sure any suggestions


WTF are you talking about.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I was expecting some big new idea when I saw the title of this thread. I will leave now. I have been waiting for someone to have a breakthrough paint idea for a while...


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I was expecting some big new idea when I saw the title of this thread. I will leave now. I have been waiting for someone to have a breakthrough paint idea for a while...


 
I'll send you a panel with your prototype paint!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Formulator said:


> I'll send you a panel with your prototype paint!


You lab guys never quit, I love it!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I had looked that up one time before when I was looking for cabinet alternatives. I thought this was a finish for shelving and canets and such.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Vanex Incs Breakthrough paint, now owned by PPG. Never used it so can't comment on it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

BTW it says "Apply with brush, pad or spray - do not roll".


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

breakthrough is excellent paint

extreeeeeeemly tough stuff

i would paint a stove or fridge with it

you can also paint it on flexible stuff, like vinyl


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

so what was the question?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

paintslinger said:


> i am currently doing a com job and they spec for breakthrough paint satin white the prob is the walls are 15 ft tall and 40 ft long it hard to even brush more less roll they have a reducer for it but never used before i was going to prime the walls with a drywall sealer first for sure any suggestions


If you get the sh*t out of your mouth and type so we can understand you, you might get some better responses. 

I think a 2 year old wrote this.:yes:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> If you get the sh*t out of your mouth and type so we can understand you, you might get some better responses.
> 
> I think a 2 year old wrote this.:yes:


:w00t:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> If you get the sh*t out of your mouth and type so we can understand you, you might get some better responses.
> 
> I think a 2 year old wrote this.:yes:



That's the pot calling the kettle black...


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You lab guys never quit, I love it!


 
And you still haven't let me preview your thing! I'll be waiting for it in a PM! If you let me preview it, I'll let you in on something that I am the MOST excited about coming up in the industry in the next several years. Of course, I could be wrong if they can't make it work, but after I explain it to you, you will share my enthusiasm.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> If you get the sh*t out of your mouth and type so we can understand you, you might get some better responses.
> 
> I think a 2 year old wrote this.:yes:


Seems like maybe Sev is learning something here!:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> If you get the sh*t out of your mouth and type so we can understand you, you might get some better responses.
> 
> I think a 2 year old wrote this.:yes:


Sev, you gave a response much like a 2 year old. Is this what comes of you because of all the rash heat these "professional painters :whistling2: " (PT members) gave you in the last month or so? Don't stupe down that low man... 

Disrespectful and unprofessional in people skills (PR)....

Remember, you had a topic removed for what reason?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

RC Painting said:


> Seems like maybe Sev is learning something here!:whistling2:


Learning how to do what others did to him? This site won't get any better if folks follow the footsteps of the lack of forum etiquette on this site...


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Formulator said:


> And you still haven't let me preview your thing!:whistling2: I'll be waiting for it in a PM! If you let me preview it, I'll let you in on something that I am the MOST excited about!


Umm, Is this appropriate material for PT? Scott did you sign up for this kind of dirty talk?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Sev, Sev, Sev,


You've got guys on another thread standing up to defend you and all you have to offer here is criticism?? You have not earned that right!




I have tried to research the Breakthough paint and have not been able to find the maufacturer link. I would like to try it for some cabinets coming up but have not been able to find it. Sounds like it may be a regional product?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Learning how to do what others did to him? This site won't get any better if folks follow the footsteps of the lack of forum etiquette on this site...


That is the point I was trying to make.


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea if you beat a dog long enough,,he'll bite. but, just cutter in with a brush and roll it. I never heard of the prod. (but round here thats ok.) thats alotta cuttin man! could give a guy the carpalT, good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

RC Painting said:


> That is the point I was trying to make.


Ahh gotcha! kewl man.. :thumbup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> Sev, Sev, Sev,
> 
> 
> You've got guys on another thread standing up to defend you and all you have to offer here is criticism?? You have not earned that right!
> ...


 
i see it here often in sw michigan,,,,,rollie williams paint spot in elkhart indiana carries this product.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have applied a ton of Breakthrough. It can be used like a DTM. I never brushed and rolled it always sprayed it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> If you get the sh*t out of your mouth and type so we can understand you, you might get some better responses.
> 
> I think a 2 year old wrote this.:yes:


:jester::jester:

Are you freaking joking or what?
MODS attention all MODS
JK mods


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

u guys flirt with each other on a different thread breakthrough is mostly sold at faux stores its bad ass shiv for latex mostly use for a base for woodgraining it 45 a gal thats my price you cant paint black doors and red in one coat


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

paintslinger said:


> i am currently doing a com job and they spec for breakthrough paint satin white the prob is the walls are 15 ft tall and 40 ft long it hard to even brush more less roll they have a reducer for it but never used before i was going to prime the walls with a drywall sealer first for sure any suggestions


Punctuation. Please use it. It will make it easier to read your posts.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

daren said:


> punctuation. Please use it. It will make it easier to read your posts.


the lack of a capital p in the first word, makes this hard for me to understand.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey, I am sorry guys, I was mad that night when I posted that. I had to vent.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Hey, I am sorry guys, I was mad that night when I posted that. I had to vent.


Sev

Like the Crow says, if you persist long enough in kicking a dog, it will eventually bite you (loose paraphrase). You really dont owe anyone an apology. Lets just focus on getting you up to speed on residential painting and business...two very different things from your current area of expertise.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Sev
> 
> Like the Crow says, if you persist long enough in kicking a dog, it will eventually bite you (loose paraphrase). You really dont owe anyone an apology. Lets just focus on getting you up to speed on residential painting and business...two very different things from your current area of expertise.


so are you like the hall monitor?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> so are you like the hall monitor?


John

You seem quite fixated on me tonight. Seriously, I forgave you for that time you called me a low life scumbag. You can stop stalking me now. Or at least pm or email me so that other people dont have to endure this.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

its been productive though, hasnt it?


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> the lack of a capital p in the first word, makes this hard for me to understand.


I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## merccarp (Oct 13, 2008)

*Breakthrough Paint*

Hey there, found this thread also researching Breakthrough paints, and was trying to find manufacturer info. If anyone else has that 411, I'd appreciate it if they could forward it along.

As far as using Breakthrough, as a carpenter my experience is limited, but in the scenic trade, it's known for it's durability and quick dry time. While it's a w.b. paint, it does stink to high heaven, but it is supposedly safe to use in indoor environments. We'll see about that. 

Where large surface area application is involved, I did see someone post that rolling isn't recommended, I have had success with roller work on large surfaces. Roller nap, condition, and technique are all a factor, so it's builder's choice on that one. If your substrate is going to be drywall, I'd recommend spraying on a primer, since BT is expensive, you can get 5 gallons of primer for a gallon of Breakthrough, which has a tendency to to get "drunk up" by relatively porus materials.

If you have to do a Breakthrough clear coat, I've had the best results with a foam roller pad.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

We used a lot of Breakthrough in the past, but not much lately. Very durable and difficult to work with. We used it in nursing home remodels where we needed a quick drying hard as a rock trim paint. Never used it on walls though. Breakthrough makes an extender for their product. Gives you more open time and better flow. Hope this helps. 
Mike


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

james187 said:


> This site has good price for many products. I have used it many time.


DUDE CHILL WITH THE SPAMMMMMM


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)




----------

